# Pick proof caulking.



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Who would have thought. 

Painting a physc. Ward at hospital and all the caulking has to be pick proof so the don't eat it. 
8 bucks a tube. Should make it out of fudge. Lol
FYI for anyone paint at hospitals.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hospital food sucks.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Hospital food sucks.


especially when you realize that its the caulking that someone picked off:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bodean614 said:


> Who would have thought.
> 
> Painting a physc. Ward at hospital and all the caulking has to be pick proof so the don't eat it.
> 8 bucks a tube. Should make it out of fudge. Lol
> FYI for anyone paint at hospitals.


 Use silicone its chewier!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Painted some jail cells for a new police department. The pick proof caulk was used so the didn't make weapons out of it too.


----------

